# Bacon Gurus



## inkjunkie (Jan 26, 2015)

Belly is finally thawed.  The Spokane area is not blesser with having a lot of butchers.  Called around, rindless bellies were  [email protected] and up. And nobody had any available. Paid $2.20 a pound for a frozen belly with the rind on. Which leads me to my asking for advice on rind removal...any suggestions?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 26, 2015)

I am not a bacon guru but a good sharp knife and go slow.


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 26, 2015)

It's a lot like fileting a fish.  C farmer is right: GO SLOW.  Start in one corner and work your way to the middle, start in the next corner and work your way to the middle, and so forth and so on.  Try to leave the fat on the belly and get as close to the skin as possible.  It is not easy but worth it.  GO SLOW.

And once you get the skin off don't throw it out.  Make Chicharrón: http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Chicharrón


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 26, 2015)

Bama BBQ said:


> It's a lot like fileting a fish.  C farmer is right: GO SLOW.  Start in one corner and work your way to the middle, start in the next corner and work your way to the middle, and so forth and so on.  Try to leave the fat on the belly and get as close to the skin as possible.  It is not easy but worth it.  GO SLOW.
> 
> And once you get the skin off don't throw it out.  Make Chicharrón: http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Chicharrón


Chicharron...that was the plan. Another member here has a recipe posted for them. But thanks for the link, I forgot to save Davids...


----------

